# Where to buy kitchen cabinets?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've heard some other people liked ikea too. Which Ikea brands did you like?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked at Cabinets to go a while back----they looked like better quality than the average--Plywood boxes and interesting doors----worth a look---(they are 'ready to assemble')


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

darsunt said:


> I've heard some other people liked ikea too. Which Ikea brands did you like?


If they're Ikea brands, they're all made by Ikea. Pick a style you like, they're all made the same.
Personally, I'd stick with 1/2" ply carcasses and stay away from flakeboard and melamine.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

As a general rule... I avoid IKEA at almost any cost. That being said, there are LOTS of places that mass produce pre-made cabinets that you can google online and find a warehouse of. Just do a search for premanufactured cabinets, or something along those lines. They'll probably be of higher quality, greater selection and just a little more expensive, but last way longer.. Of course, I also typically overengineer and build my own


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

I got mine from Lowe's they are Kraftmaid, not cheap but not expensive either. They fit my house that I have put way too much $$ in. I just gutted my kitchen top to bottom.
*Before*








*After*


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They're called, Kraftmaid.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

JohninSC said:


> I got mine from Lowe's they are Craftmade, not cheap but not expensive either. They fit my house that I have put way too much $$ in. I just gutted my kitchen top to bottom.
> *Before*
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice looking. I like the color combos. Then again, I'm not used to seeing hardwood flooring in kitchens, which I think is _really_ nice looking.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> They're called, Kraftmaid.


Lol I did butcher the hell out of that.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

I have used Ikea in our kitchen remodel 8 years ago and was really impressed with them. They all went together fine and I like their hanging system for the uppers. We have sold that place and are just going to start a remodel of the kitchen in our new place and I will be putting in Ikea again. The only thing with them is it take a little time to assemble them but if you have the time you can save yourself a lot of money. Dollar for dollar they are the best I found and their slides and hinges never failed or sagged.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Are those countertops granite? Did you install those yourself?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

darsunt said:


> We are planning to replace some kitchen cabinets, and want to decide where to buy them from. We've been looking at cabinets in Ikea. Does anyone have any opinions as to where to buy cabinets? We really can't go expensive, but we don't want to buy crap either.
> 
> Thanks


When it came time to do our kitchen I realized that what I always wanted wasn't affordable (at all - like 10K for what I wanted) because I wanted some unique features that just aren't traditional.

I'm building my own.

It's been rewarding but worth it so far. . . you can consider it. At least or a few unique elements to have.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

tuchodi said:


> I have used Ikea in our kitchen remodel 8 years ago and was really impressed with them. They all went together fine and I like their hanging system for the uppers. We have sold that place and are just going to start a remodel of the kitchen in our new place and I will be putting in Ikea again. The only thing with them is it take a little time to assemble them but if you have the time you can save yourself a lot of money. Dollar for dollar they are the best I found and their slides and hinges never failed or sagged.


I apologize. I didn't mean to say everything they have is terrible. I just have bad experiences with them. Also, I build my own and they're kind of built to last, high end hinges etc. I just prefer alternate methods. I've also had bad luck with other pre-built places and building custom cabinetry seems to throw any possible margin of error on myself which I can easily deal with and fix. Good luck tho!


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

scyarch said:


> I apologize. I didn't mean to say everything they have is terrible. I just have bad experiences with them. Also, I build my own and they're kind of built to last, high end hinges etc. I just prefer alternate methods. I've also had bad luck with other pre-built places and building custom cabinetry seems to throw any possible margin of error on myself which I can easily deal with and fix. Good luck tho!


No apology necessary my Dad used to build cupboards from scratch and they lasted forever but I didn't inherit his skill set so I have bought both Kraftmaid and Ikea and I found no real difference between them except for the price and the Ikea ones you have to put together yourself so that takes quite a bit more time.


----------



## JohninSC (May 5, 2011)

darsunt said:


> Are those countertops granite? Did you install those yourself?


Yes they are granite but that was the only thing I wasn't going to install myself.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

JohninSC said:


> Yes they are granite but that was the only thing I wasn't going to install myself.


Granite is something I wouldn't mess with, and I do or enjoy doing nearly everything myself as well. Some things... you just have to let the pros deal with- especially on something that permanent. You don't want to mess up on something like that or you're shot out of all that money. At least if the installer messes up, it's on them


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to put in a plug for Ikea as well. Depending on what you want/need, they can be an exceptionally good solution, very well designed and if installed correctly, far more durable than you might think. The hardware on them such as the door hinges and draw assemblies is first rate and as good as anything else on the market. Where Ikea falls down is in lack of selection and custom features, and the natural issues that go with frameless cabinets and flakeboard. That said, there are ways to design a kitchen that make those non-issues and Ikea sells parts, such as end face boards that help.

Ikea also stands by their stuff. Last kitchen of ours, one of the doors on a tall cabinet warped a bit...about 1/8". They replaced it without batting an eye.


----------

